# JASON ARNTZ WAS ONE OF THE BEST TEEN BODYBUILDERS



## photog (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I'd like to show you some photos of Jason Arntz from my library which show that he was one of the best young bodybuilders ever. Jason grew up bodybuilding in one of the last dungeon hardcore gyms in the U.S. - Diamond Gym. He was hardcore to the bone and his physique showed it. If you have any questions about Jason or anything related to the classic bodybuilders for the 1990s feel free to ask me.

Irv Gelb

Bodybuilding.Photo.Gallery


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Excellent

I would look at some pics of Ian Harrison....he was awesome in the early 1990s


----------



## 07smclean (May 25, 2010)

how old is he in this pics?


----------



## photog (Apr 21, 2010)

pea head said:


> Excellent
> 
> I would look at some pics of Ian Harrison....he was awesome in the early 1990s


Yes, I shot Ian early in his career and he was also a great junior bodybuilder. Nice guy as well.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great classy shots!


----------

